# [SOLVED] Dawn of War II and no sound?



## ShadowWolf81 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey guys.. i just recently had to rebuild my computer.. bought a 295GTX co-op superclocked, and my old motherboard couldnt take the upgrade and told me to go screw myself :1angel:

So. new system is built which is the following:

EVGA P55 LE 123-LF-E653-KR LGA1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel Motherboard 
Evga 295GTX Co-Op Superclocked Video Card
Intel Core i5-750 Lynnfield 2.66GHz LGA 1156 95W Quad-Core Processor 
G.SKILL Trident 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000) Desktop Memory 
2x Western Digital Caviar Black WD5001AALS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive 
CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply 
COOLER MASTER HAF 932 RC-932-KKN1-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case 
Windows Vista 64 Ultimate 

Now.. sofar, everything has ran perfectly fine, the new game Aion-online runs fine, Second Life runs fine, Dragon Age: Origin's runs fine.. no trouble at all.

Then i catch a live stream of someone playing Dawn of War II and i got re-bit buy the DOW bug... so i spend 2 hours trying to find my CD.. finaly give up, then go to Steam's website and download their client, then tell it to download and install DOW for me, which it does. 

Here is were i believe the trouble starts... Durring the instilation, it tells me its gotta update my DirectX files... wich makes no sence to me.. you'd think Dragon Age origin's wouldove had the most up to date directX on it but oh well. cant rell it NOT to install whatever version its trying to do.. so it finaly finishes. I go to play the game, the opening movie comes up, runs fine, i get to the main game screen and something imedatly hits me.... im not hearing any music. I start hitting buttins and options.. still nothing, no sounds or anything. I start up a game, still nothing from the speakers. I exit the game and try to play a Song on my computer and Windows media player comes up.. opens the file, but refuses to even TRY to play the song, it just sits at 0:00 time.. nothing i try gets it to work UNTILL i restart the entire computer. Then my sound is back.

So, thinking it was just a fluke, i try running DOW2 again.. this time, i actualy have sound.... for the first 10 minuts.. then between 1 explosion and the next... boom.. no more sound... alt tab out of the game, try to run a mp3 file.. same thing is happening again.. it'll open the file, but whont play it.. not even the windows 'clicks' for opening windows or clicking on folders will make my speekers chirp. Nothing works till i restart yet again.

Anyone have any clue as to what is causeing this?.. im fixing to download and re-install the latest DirectX files.. thinking maybe something in the instilation fudged up my system.. but it only seems to be DOW2 causeing this to happen.. and im stumped as to what could be causeing it. You'd think if the GAME messed up.. exiting out of the game would let the sounds return to normal.. but that dosnt happen till i completely restart the computer.

Any ideas? :4-dontkno


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Dawn of War II and no sound?*

Hello and welcome to TSF
try first to update your directx 9.0 C again get it from my signature
next, download Revo uninstaller from my sig, open it, use it to remove your sound card drivers completely also remove all its remaining when it prompts you to.
restart your PC and download the latest sound card drivers, (if you have an integrated sound card, you can download the drivers from your motherboard manufacturer's website


----------



## ShadowWolf81 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Dawn of War II and no sound?*

Already did the DirextX dance.. even useing the directX drivers from the web, the game tries to 'update' it when it installs. *shakes head* Sound drivers are already up to date sofar as i know, mb has a built in Tealtek HD Audio Manager that i use for sounds, it works fine in Aion and Dragon Age: Origins with the drivers it currently has and Windows Update hasnt shown a updated version of thsoe drivers in a while.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Dawn of War II and no sound?*

Did you uninstall the drivers with Revo and uninstall the latest ones? Even if there is no new update, the drivers could be corrupt.


----------



## ShadowWolf81 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Dawn of War II and no sound?*

okies, i got it working fine now... Updated the Realtek drivers.. let the DOW launcher do its 'first startup settup' thing... this tiem it actualy managed to do all 5 steps (i dont even think it got past the DX settup the first 2 times i tried running it... and the sounds working (and lasting).

Funny how older drivers will work for NEWER games... but the older a game seems to be, tends to require the more up-to-date-just-came-out drivers =D


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Dawn of War II and no sound?*

Well I'm glad that it's working. Kindly mark the thread as solved under Thread Tools. Enjoy the game.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Dawn of War II and no sound?*

always update your drivers when you play games, it's not the games that do conflicts with the drivers, it's other drivers..


----------

